# Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

*Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"?*

My Aqueon QuietFlow 55 HOB contains those blue colored plastic pieces which are supposed to contain and grow the beneficial bacteria -- the two carbon floss cartridges slip into two "bio grid holsters" while before the water return there is a second blue "bar" piece that is said to oxygenate the water and polish it further before the water pours back into the tank, and there is supposed to be bacteria growing on this as well. When I take these pieces off to inspect them at times, or when I'm changing out the cartridges (more on that in a minute), it seems there is indeed brown "growth" all over these pieces that appear to be brown icky algae-like "thingys"...is this the actual beneficial bacteria? If so, I accidentally rinsed this bio bar thing on the Aqueon filter a few weeks back which I think caused my tank to go into a mini cycle because it got a bit cloudy (I used untreated tap water to rinse and wash it down). Since then, it seems the tank is recovering a bit and getting clear again with the aid of some Purigen and leaving the filters alone after I did a good cleaning of them (I also run an AquaClear 110 on my 60 gallon goldfish tank).

Should these bio grids and bars that come with the Aqueon HOB's just be left alone, even if they have "brown stuff" growing on them? With regard to the floss cartridges in this HOB -- I know it is recommended to just swish these around in tank water during a water change rather than replace them, but if the carbon is exhausted after some time in these things, can I risk just swapping them out for brand new cartridges when they become really nasty and brown...or are they brown because they, too, are holding beneficial bacteria? Should these pads/carts not be thrown out?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*

Carbon actually serves no purpose other than to remove meds, chemicals, and odors from your tank. in all of my HoB filters, I take the carbon out and just leave the sponge. WHenever I clean my HoBs for regular maintenance(I know what the bar thing is that you're talking about, as my Cascade filters have them too) I wash the bar, and my sponge in a bucket of old tank water. I never wash the media in tap water, but I will wash out the propeller, intake tube, and box in the sink. I've never developed any problems. To answer your origional question though, no I don't believe that the brown stuff is all BB, mostly gunk, but it shouldnt be a problem to wash it off.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*



Manafel said:


> Carbon actually serves no purpose other than to remove meds, chemicals, and odors from your tank. in all of my HoB filters, I take the carbon out and just leave the sponge. WHenever I clean my HoBs for regular maintenance(I know what the bar thing is that you're talking about, as my Cascade filters have them too) I wash the bar, and my sponge in a bucket of old tank water. I never wash the media in tap water, but I will wash out the propeller, intake tube, and box in the sink. I've never developed any problems. To answer your origional question though, no I don't believe that the brown stuff is all BB, mostly gunk, but it shouldnt be a problem to wash it off.


Thanks Manafel for your prompt reply...

A couple of things concern me with some of this input, though; first -- yes, I'm aware of the "carbon serving no purpose" theory, but I simply use the cartridges made for the Aqueon filter I have, replacing them as necessary when the pads become blackened or really disgusting looking in the filter box; what I really wanted to know is if there is so much BB growing on the cartridge pads that it isn't a good idea to throw them out and replace them when they get gross. I totally understand what you're saying about rinsing the media out in old tank water -- it's what I do with my AquaClear 110's sponge and BioMax rings -- but does this apply to the Aqueon's floss/carbon cartridges as well? You see, my Aqueon filter contains these "Bio-Holsters" as the company calls them, which are simply blue plastic pieces that the cartridges sit in (aside from that blue "aereator bar" near the water return) and these are supposed to house the BB, so the company claims you can simply get rid of the old cartridges and replace them with new ones every time they're dirty or overflowing (about a month they say). Being that BB is growing in these plastic pieces, supposedly, you don't have to worry about BB being "thrown out" on the cartridges...

That brings me to your analysis of the brown areas on these "aerator bars" of these filters...does BB appear as brown growth, or is this truly mostly "junk" and slime from algae deposits, etc? Rinsing these plastic pieces in tank water is okay as well just to get surface crud off? I don't want to kill any BB that is growing on these things because I think I put my tank into a mini-cycle the last time I rinsed one of these Bio-Bars in tap water -- I was under the assumption that the brown "growth" seen on these blue plastic pieces of the Aqueon filters is the actual beneficial bacteria colonies...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*

BB grows in and on most every surface in your tank/filter. Some surfaces are just more suitable than most. When I did use the carbon, I never threw it away, just sloshed it and really gave it a good washing in old tank water, then put it back.I would replace the cartridges only if they aren't allowing flow through anymore, or if they were falling apart. the BB mostly resides in the filter media(on the sponge, and the carbon) and the substrate. Keep in mind that carbon loses it's effectiveness after about a month, but the cartridge becomes a house for BB after the cabon is used up.



> Rinsing these plastic pieces in tank water is okay as well just to get surface crud off?


As long as you wash it in at least de-chlorinated water, washing the gunk off will pose no threat to the BB(providing you don't scrub every surface with a sponge, just remove the gunked up areas)


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*



Manafel said:


> BB grows in and on most every surface in your tank/filter.


Yes, indeed I'm aware. 



> Some surfaces are just more suitable than most. When I did use the carbon, I never threw it away, just sloshed it and really gave it a good washing in old tank water, then put it back.I would replace the cartridges only if they aren't allowing flow through anymore, or if they were falling apart. the BB mostly resides in the filter media(on the sponge, and the carbon) and the substrate. Keep in mind that carbon loses it's effectiveness after about a month, but the cartridge becomes a house for BB after the cabon is used up.


You mean you would take the actual _cartridge_ and swish that around in the old tank water? Even though the pad won't look pristine white anymore, it's okay to just rinse these cartridges in old water without replacing them? Is there any _harm_ in replacing them -- as Aqueon suggests -- when they become loaded with disgusting debris (aside from the money spent)? I understand what you're saying about the cartridge becoming a house for the BB after the carbon is used up.....but I really like to use the cartridges more for "water polishing" (along with a 100ml sack of Purigen that runs in the Aqueon) rather than BB housing, which I leave to the plastic blue pieces of this filter or the AquaClear's media; hence, why I like to change the carts often when they're getting brown and gunked up...



> As long as you wash it in at least de-chlorinated water, washing the gunk off will pose no threat to the BB(providing you don't scrub every surface with a sponge, just remove the gunked up areas)


I understand...just no hard scrubbing...

What if I just left this aerator bar and the Bio-Holsters completely alone...is that okay too?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*



> You mean you would take the actual cartridge and swish that around in the old tank water? Even though the pad won't look pristine white anymore, it's okay to just rinse these cartridges in old water without replacing them? Is there any harm in replacing them -- as Aqueon suggests -- when they become loaded with disgusting debris (aside from the money spent)?


Yes, I would swish the actual cartridge in old tank water. Aquaeon suggesting to replace them that often is just a way for them to get your money. The cartridge will still keep debris from going back into the tank. The harm I can see in replacing them is that you are removing a big chunk of your BB colony when you dispose of them, and putting a new one in, your colony needs to build back up. I'm sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know, I just don't know how much you already do know, just figured I would cover all of my bases 



> What if I just left this aerator bar and the Bio-Holsters completely alone...is that okay too?


if you left them alone, I don't think it would do anything harmful. If it seems that they are blocking your filter with all the gunk, I would just rinse them.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Does/Should BB Look Like "Brown Growth" on the Aqueon HOB Blue "Plastic Biogrids"*



Manafel said:


> Yes, I would swish the actual cartridge in old tank water. Aquaeon suggesting to replace them that often is just a way for them to get your money. The cartridge will still keep debris from going back into the tank. The harm I can see in replacing them is that you are removing a big chunk of your BB colony when you dispose of them, and putting a new one in, your colony needs to build back up. I'm sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know, I just don't know how much you already do know, just figured I would cover all of my bases


No, I completely understand -- and I appreciate your assistance thus far; it is most welcome! 

I'm totally aware of Aqueon trying to sell more cartridges to get money, of course; I was just wondering if it was okay to change them like they suggest being that BB is supposed to be growing in those blue plastic areas, not only the cartridges -- but you make an interesting point when you state that even if the cartridge is rinsed and re-used, debris can still be trapped in it...

Perhaps I will consider just rinsing them to the point it may look like they're falling apart, much like the AquaClear's sponge block...



> if you left them alone, I don't think it would do anything harmful. If it seems that they are blocking your filter with all the gunk, I would just rinse them.


Thank you.


----------

